# 500FX HUB :)



## Elartan (20. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab ein Bequiet 500FX - das is wiederum an nem ARGB Port am B550 Aorus PRO AC dran. Meine 360er Artic LiquidFreezer ARGB ist ebenfalls am Board dran.

Die ARGB von der AIO kann ich je nach belieben mit SignalRGB steuern (die ARGB's), die Fans via Fan Control sind auch im allgemeinen Lüfterverband steuerbar ..

Ich verzweifle allerdings an dem Hub den das 500FX eingebaut hat, bzw, an den Lüftern die daran angeschlossen sind.. , prinzipiell is da n 140er Lightwing ARGB dran, und 2 120er Lightwings ARGB + Gehäuse .. , wenn ich "einen" ansteuere und entsprechend beleuchte, werden alle nach dem gleichen Schema beleuchtet, eigentlich wollte ich "alle" einzeln ansteuern.
Vermutlich wird das Hauptsignal nur durchgeschliffen weshalb ich mit einer Einstellung alle 3 Lüfter + Gehäuse (weil das am Hub angeschlossen) steuern kann, oder?

Ich kann damit quasi auch keine Lüfterkurve nutzen weil im Endeffekt nur die 3 der AIO angesprochen werden, die anderen pusten halt mit.

Eventuelle Abhilfe; n ARGB Controller, oder kann ich das mit dem hier vorhandenen irgendwie lösen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich irgendwas falsch verdrahtet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke! 

Viele Grüße




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## be quiet! Support (21. September 2022)

Hi,

das geht leider nicht.
Der Hub ist natürlich nur ein Verteiler/Splitter.
Es kann nicht jeder Lüfter individuell angesteuert werden, hier kommt nur ein Signal an welches auf ALLE Lüfter verteilt wird.

VG

Marco


----------



## Elartan (21. September 2022)

Hi Marco, 

Ich danke dir, das hab ich mir fast gedacht, dann schau ich mal nach nem ARGB Hub 

Bis dann!


----------

